#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Engineering Certificates >  >  >  EN Standards

## blood_rhyme

Hi People 



I need to this standard. Thanks for help. 

EN 2489



EN 2558



EN 2565



EN 2743



EN 2744



EN 2823



EN 2850 A



EN 2850 B



EN 6031



EN 6033



EN 6034



EN 6038



EN 6041



EN 6042 C



EN 6043 A



EN 6064



ASTM D792



CS 23.853See More: EN Standards

----------


## blood_rhyme

Can you send to me via email: erdmergn@gmail.com Pls.

----------


## amirghabraei

I need en1712 too my email is amirghabraee@yahoo.com

----------


## nesrine10

hello; i need ISO16812 pleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeease

bayoudh_nbw@yahoo.fr

----------


## Marty Thompson

16812 identical in 4-parts

----------

